# Can you use horsey tickets to get into Olympic park



## Suzie86 (4 August 2012)

Got tickets for the showjumping today and was wondering if we can also use our tickets to get into the main Olympic park to have a mosey round?


----------



## Thistle (4 August 2012)

No they are just for Greenwich


----------



## Suzie86 (4 August 2012)

Thanks


----------



## KerslakeEquestrian (4 August 2012)

Nope I tried yesterday! Lol


----------

